# Gaggia MDF broken Doser handle



## CantGetNoSleep (Sep 4, 2016)

I recently bought a Gaggia MDF online - when it arrived the handle to release the dose was broken off. In case return shipping proves too expensive, is there any way I can fix this?

It would need to be a replacement part I think - it seems to have snapped clean off and I don't think superglue would be up to the job.


----------



## CantGetNoSleep (Sep 4, 2016)




----------

